# Suche DVI->VGA Adapter



## DelphiDell (24. April 2006)

Hi, ich habe 2 Flachbildschirm Monitore mit einem geöhnlichen D-Sub VGA Anschluss,

und habe eine GeForce FX5200  Grefikkarte mit einem D-Sub anschluss und DVI

Und da ich ja jezt 2 Bildschirme habe, moechte ich beide laufen lassen bloss dass Problem einen Davon kann ich anschliessen und den anderen nicht, da ja nur ein anschluss D-Sub ist.

Wisst ihr wo ich einen DVI->VGA Adapter herbekomme 

Bitte bei einem Seriöse Online Shop ;-)


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				DelphiDell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte bei einem Seriöse Online Shop ;-)


Mist, und ich wollte gerade eBay vorschlagen.  

Aber was hälst Du denn von www.conrad.de?
(Artikel-Nr.: 981267 - 62)

Da hättest Du aber auch selber drauf kommen können..... Suchbegriffe --> "DVI VGA Adapter".  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## DelphiDell (25. April 2006)

Hi, Danke.

Kennt jmd. die Site ? Schlechte erfahrung gemacht ?

Wenn nicht dann bestelle ich mier gleich mal so ein Teil


----------



## DelphiDell (25. April 2006)

Hi, Danke.

Kennt jmd. die Site ? Schlechte erfahrung gemacht ?

Wenn nicht dann bestelle ich mier gleich mal so ein Teil $

//Huch Doppelpost wie hab ich denn das geschafft.


----------



## DelphiDell (25. April 2006)

habe einen Falschen Adapter bekommen der hat 4 Stecker zu viel. 

Kann ich die vieleicht mit ner zange rausnehmen 

Hatt jmd. eine Ahnung ?


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2006)

Conrad ist kein unbekanntes Unternehmen.
Wie gut der Versand ist, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen..... da es bei mir in der Nähe eine Filiale gibt. 

Rausnehmen kannst Du die Pins ganz sicher nicht, die sind innen verlötet.
Aber evtl. bekommst Du sie (durch ständiges hin und herbiegen) abgebrochen, ich weiss aber nicht ob und in wie weit der Adapter dann noch funktioniert.

Wenn man aber bedenkt dass Du die Versandkosten tragen müsstest wenn Du von deinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen würdest, könnte man es auf den Versuch ankommen lassen.
Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, hast Du halt ein paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt.


----------

